# MMA Fighter Suspended from Job as Wrestling Coach Following Obama 'Glass-ectomy' Remarks



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Jacob "Christmas" Volkmann, a lightweight UFC fighter, is seen here in an undated photograph with his family.
A mixed martial arts fighter from Minnesota has been knocked out from his job as an assistant wrestling coach following comments he made about President Obama last month, he told FoxNews.com.
Jacob Volkmann, 31, of White Bear Lake, Minn., said he was placed on paid administrative leave on Friday by the White Bear Lake School District after he invited Obama to make an appointment with him for a "glass-ectomy" on Dec. 30.
"A glass-ectomy is when you cut your belly button out and put a piece of glass in there so when you have your head up your butt you can see where you're going," Volkmann told a reporter following his victory over Efrain Escudero at UFC 141.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/01/10/mma-fighter-loses-job-as-wrestling-coach-following-obama-glass-ectomy-remarks/?test=latestnews#ixzz1j586gJbo


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

Okay. I too would like to invite Obama for an appointment for a "glass-ectomy". When does my paid administrative leave start? I assume when the black vans are in my neighborhood.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

And if this were said about Bush? Right, nothing would have happened, But say ANYTHING that may offend that moron and all hell breaks loose.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

Maybe he used incorrect terminology. I believe that procedure should be known as an "umbilicotomy", or something similar. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

whats this guys email? we should invite him into mc's


----------

